# How to format a Clickfree USB Hard Drive



## Estam

My O/S is WinXP/SP2 and I have been given a 500gb Clickfree Portable Backup device. Unfortunately I have no use for a backup system but I do have a need to have a hard drive that I can store movies on and plug the Clickfree's USB into the front of my new DVD player and play a selected movie.

My problem is reading about this device haven't found anyone that can explain how to achieve this. Any help would be really appreciated .......Dave


----------



## bengal85

I am not sure how you would do this...I am not sure how USB drives on the front of DVD players work.


----------



## The_Other_One

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=591158

There are some posts here showing ways to clear said partition, but most seem to NOT work.  I've heard of some drives like this having the partition embedded in ROM somewhere thus making it impossible to remove.

Though one other thing I stumbled across, someone mentioned something about an HP "Drive Key Boot Utility".  Not sure about this one but might be worth a shot...


----------



## KRende

*I used DISKPART to get my Clickfree set up*

Try using DISKPART by typing in the following commands in a CMD/DOS window:

DISKPART
LIST DISK (remember the drive number, say X)
SELECT DISK X
CLEAN
CREATE PARTITION PRIMARY
SELECT PARTITION
ACTIVE
FORMAT FS=NTFS (format took a couple hours)
ASSIGN
EXIT

The small Clickfree drive has to be disabled on the computer it is attached to in Computer Management.  Unfortunately, when the Clickfree drive is first connected to a computer and accessed, it copies files to the useable partition which I end up re-deleting each time.

To deactivate the small Clickfree DVD/CD-Rom drive:

go to "Computer Management" (in XP it's via "All Programs", "Accessories", "Administrative Tools")
select "Disk Management"
right-click on the small Clickfree DVD/CD-Rom drive
select "Properties"
select the "Hardware" tab
select the "Clickfree DVD/CD-Rom drive"
click "Properties"
go to "Device Usage"
select "Do not use this device (disable)"

Again, you have to do this for each computer you connect it to if you don't want to see that little mapped Clickfree DVD/CD-Rom drive.


----------



## NyxCharon

Have you tried using a utility like GParted?


----------

